#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Save PDF in SharePoint

## Undo

Hello

I can't save pdf file from Outlook mail direct to SharePoint File, nothing happen after I try to save
I need to save it to desktop then move it to the SharePoint file
default pdf viewer Edge Browser

----------


## Maureene Coots

Go to Save > Save As.    Press CTRL+SHIFT+S.    Click Save As (DMS) on the Document Management toolbar. If you have enabled Toolbar integration only in File Access Preferences, this is the only option that will work for you.

----------

